# Inventory for a show.



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Started planning for a show coming up, and this is some of the inventory I made last monday while I had the day off.
from L to R.

Polaris (Gold) in BOW (Bethlehem Olive Wood)
Polaris (gold) in Cross Cut Cherry/Redwood Burl (both ends chipped while turning so I filled in with Redwood Burl peice from the Cigar)
Jr Gent I (Rhodium) in Cross Cut Mesquite
Jr Gent I (Chrome) in Cross Cut Cedar
Sierra (Gold/Gunmetal) in Cross Cut Cedar
Sierra (Gold/Gun Metal) in Buckeye Burl
Cigar (Chrome) in Elm Burl
Cigar (Chrome) in Spalted Maple (I think but not sure)
Cigar (Gold) in Buckeye Burl
Cigar (Gold) in Redwood Burl
Polaris (Chrome) in Cross Cut Cedar
Polaris (Chrome) in Cross Cut Cedar


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Danny, beautiful!

Where do you get your kits and wood, and what finish do you use?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful pens Danny. They should do well.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Big Steve said:


> Danny, beautiful!
> 
> Where do you get your kits and wood, and what finish do you use?


Most of my kits I get now are coming from Australia I can get a better price there then here in the states for the general lower and mid priced pen kits (the shipping cost is the same, I just have to wait longer for delivery), with the exception of the Cigar pens, I found one supplier here in the states that is a little cheaper on those.

As far as wood I buy it all over the place, I always keep an eye on ebay for good deals. and there are other sites that sell blanks.

The finish on them is CA (Super Glue) about 9 coats of thin CA, another aprox. 9 coats of medimum CA then I wet sand from 400 to 2500 sandpaper then up to 33,000 grit MM, and buff with tripoli after that.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

They look great, CA is a good finish.

Australia? ahh only know of Penn State, Woodcraft and Berea.

Thanks


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Big Steve said:


> They look great, CA is a good finish.
> 
> Australia? ahh only know of Penn State, Woodcraft and Berea.
> 
> Thanks


The place is Timberbits. (Timberbits.com, he also sells on ebay under a1penkits) David is a good guy he has even called me right away from Australia on a problem I had. If you buy on ebay he usally has free shipping. Oh crap giving away my secrets. :wacko:

The kits are good quality, not top of the line, but the same quality I've seen from PSI and rockler.

Most of the time I sell more lower end priced pens at these shows and his stuff helps me keep the stuff priced so the people that go to them buy. Still make a profit so I like it. :dance3:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I've never made them to sell, but everyone in the family has their own. When at shows, even knowing the cost and work that goes in, I am sometimes amazed at the price some choose to charge.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Danny,
Beautiful job on the pens, great choice of wood and super finish.

The only problem I see is that there are not enough of them, you need to make more.

Where did you get the display?

Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Danny.
Very nice assortment of pens.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I got the display from Timberbits also, bought 4 of them they were the same price as PSI, but the shipping was free. 

Going to make some more in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks


MEBCWD said:


> Danny,
> Beautiful job on the pens, great choice of wood and super finish.
> 
> The only problem I see is that there are not enough of them, you need to make more.
> ...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jd99 said:


> I got the display from Timberbits also, bought 4 of them they were the same price as PSI, but the shipping was free.
> 
> Going to make some more in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks


I checked out Timberbits after I made the post so I saw the display there.
I'm use to seeing a lot of home made displays and had not seen one like yours.
I haven't gotten into pen making yet but I figured I'd make myself a shop pencil and bought everything I needed except the wood last time I was running around to the woodworking stores. I figure I have plenty of wood in my shop to chose from to make the pencil. I might Just use a glue-up of scraps. 

Post some pictures if you finish more before the show.
Good Luck,
Mike


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oddly enough, when I desided to get a lathe and I started to thinking about doing some pen turning, the shop pencil was one of the first I got also.

I use my shop pencil all the time, I'm thinking about making a couple more to have around the shop for some reason it always ends up on the other side of the shop when I need it.... I know the thing has legs, but I havent been able to catch it runing accross the shop yet.  I'll be making more in a week or so, right now I making some bushings for the kits I have so I can turn between centers, I stopped using the pen mandrel cause the pens are always ending up out of round, and the bushings that come for the kits don'y help either; so I'm making my own.

Danny




MEBCWD said:


> I checked out Timberbits after I made the post so I saw the display there.
> I'm use to seeing a lot of home made displays and had not seen one like yours.
> I haven't gotten into pen making yet but I figured I'd make myself a shop pencil and bought everything I needed except the wood last time I was running around to the woodworking stores. I figure I have plenty of wood in my shop to chose from to make the pencil. I might Just use a glue-up of scraps.
> 
> ...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Danny,
I'll have to see how the first pencil looks before I make any more, after all I don't want to be reminded of too many mistakes day after day.

I know how things grow legs, I have pencils, pens, note pads, tapes and bench brushes all over the shop and can never find one without looking for a while. 

Of coarse I am blind in one eye and can't see out of the other one, that may be my problem! Or maybe I need to finish organizing my shop.

And it seems like every time I look for something it is always in the last place that I look.

Mike


----------

